# Call from UK number +44 20 7091 1419 London, England, United Kingdom



## mathepac (7 Sep 2018)

I got a call from an Asian-accented gentleman this evening who rang me on my mobile. This is my best recollection of the interaction:

"Good evening sir my name is [didn't catch it] and I'm calling you from GSK [I'm pretty sure about that] and we'd like to hear your responses to our questionnaire about faulty or dangerous products and their recall."

ME: Where'd you get my number from?

"We use a random telephone number   generator called [didn't catch it] and I can give you my company details"

ME: No thanks, I'm not a customer of yours and you admit my personal phone number was randomly generated and I believe that cold calls of this kind are illegal, so I'm terminating the call.

"Have a good evening sir"

I've blocked the number on my phone.

Any thoughts.  Strange yer man mentioned GSK as they have no reason to have me on their Christmas card list.

Any thoughts


----------



## AmyLarkin (13 Nov 2020)

Hi there 

I just received a call from the same number today but as I didn't recognise the caller I didn't answer.


----------



## gipimann (13 Nov 2020)

A quick google of the number brings me to this page for a market research company





__





						Telephone Contact | RONIN
					

Telephone research: did we contact you?




					www.ronin.com


----------



## Bronte (13 Nov 2020)

What is GSK?  We still get calls the odd time from the Asian Microsoft. I've decided they are practising their English but in case they are not I keep them on the line for ages so they don't get to catch out other people. Part of my civic duty.


----------



## EmmDee (13 Nov 2020)

Bronte said:


> What is GSK?



Formerly known as GlaxoSmithKline I'd assume


----------



## Stitcher (14 Nov 2020)

The calls I get hang up straight away if I answer.  They never leave a voice message if I dont so I  never call back.  No calls today.  Funny how there is a day or two of calls then nothing. Thankfully !


----------

